# Should my cat live with me or my parents?



## Thea (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok so I am having a hard time deciding where Viktor, my 3 year old cat should live.

He has lived at my parents house on the edge of town his whole life with 5 other cats. One of the cats picks on him pretty bad. He is definitely scared of her and gets scratched on the face. He is always kinda sleeping, hiding out and not very friendly. Although he can go outside and he seems to like it out there or else maybe its just a get a way.

For the past few months, he has been living at my 1 bedroom apartment because I wanted a cat and I felt bad for him. He is very different here... Much more outgoing, cuddley and loves to play! A whole different cat. But here, I am not here much at all and work most the week and I feel bad, maybe he is lonely. 

Now, I am going on vacation this week.... and he is staying at my parents while we all are out of town alone with the others. I just dont know if I should keep him at my parents where he can be outside and enjoy it and someone is always home so he isnt alone (but he doesnt cuddle or really get toooo much attention there) or if he should live with me, in a small apartment, where I am gone most of the time but seems to the most himself?

Please help, I feel so bad about not knowing what to do  I love him so much.


----------



## Arkadia (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Thea,

I can't presume to really know your situation, but from what you have described, it certainly sounds like Viktor is happiest with you. Being picked on by another cat in their own home is extremely traumatic for an animal, imagine living your entire life not knowing if you were safe or going to be attacked if you lost vigilance for even a second. 

It sounds like he doesn't spend much time with people or other cats at your parents home, so it doesn't sound like loneliness would be too much of an issue, especially when he seems to store up his affection for when you are home.

Ultimately it seems you love him very much, and that's what a kitty needs most. He sounds like he's happier in the small space you give him than he is even when having access to the outdoors (and really, the outdoors isn't a safe place for a kitty to be unattended), and a life of fear and frustration is I'm sure not something you want for your kitty. It sounds like he would enrich your life, too, so it sounds like a great match 

If you're worried about taking the outdoors away from him perhaps you could take him for walks? I've had great success with getting my cats to walk on a leash. Getting another cat as a playmate is also an option, if you have the money for it (I find cats don't need *too* much space, and typically you're good if there's at least one room in your house per cat). 

This is all my uneducated opinion, so all I can really say with confidence is that I wish you and Viktor the best of luck


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Based on your description of him, it sounds like he's better living with you than at your parents. As for his being lonely...some cats prefer to be on their own and Viktor sounds like he might be such a cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I think he's best living with you then.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree, it would be best for him to live with you.
Most cats sleep all day anyhow (and then keep us up at night *shake fist*), but if you are super worried, just get him some toys that he can entertain himself with.
They have some laser toys that are motion activated, balls trapped in tracks, mice in wheels, etc that would keep him entertained while you are gone.


----------



## Thea (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys!

The reason I had to bring him to my parents this week was because I am going out of town and then I didnt know if I should leave him there until after summer (being in MN, its a real short one!) He loves to hunt but I just dont think he loves it as much as he loves being with me! So maybe Ill steal him back when I am home again. I shouldnt say hes ingnored there, he probably gets at least baby talked a few times a day and gets to be outside. But he isnt *safe* from bullys. And he loveddd to play at my place with the ball-wheel and shredding paper towel rolls 

Another quick question about space....

My bf and I are talking about moving in but its just our pets that is making it hard. He has TWO and I want Viktor with me of course. Would 3 cats be too much in a 2 bedroom apartment. Obviously we can keep up with the litterbox but as for territory? Im sure Viktor wouldnt be happy with new ones around at first as I know from experience. But maybe that would be better than being picked on? Plus he would have company. 

His cats are:
2 y/o Kathy that adjusted well to her....
1 y/o Noah who is a love bug and loves friends

and viktor is maybe 4. I know thats a lot and thats why we havent moved in together yet but JW if there is ANY way we can keep our babies or if we have to wait a million years until house time.


----------

